# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

High water

Few fillets

Favorite creek breakfast with still squirming trout :smile:

The mini battle wagon

Scrubs


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Harborguy is that a Alumaweld bote, looks just like a 12'er I have, first all welded alum bote made...WW


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A few my grandfather made.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Working on another shadow box.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

wet dreams said:


> Harborguy is that a Alumaweld bote, looks just like a 12'er I have, first all welded alum bote made...WW


Yep...with sponsons! :smile:

Cool collections Jay!

Pics of what I thought was a mine on Sargent beach some years back...I put it on a log and called the Matagorda Sheriff! We had to leave so I told them where it was. When I called later nobody knew anything about it but 3 days later it was gone from the log and there were duty boot and 4-wheeler tracks all over the place! :biggrin:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My niece representing!
Our newest family member.

















Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Last weekends wading. Like the pose!?!?!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Just a few pics.*

1. My niece and I the Friday of homecoming.
2. My niece as a Gold Duster at the homecomng game.
3. My niece ready to go to the homecoming dance.
4. My second home growing up that my aunt and cousins lived in. It was in Bastrop, Texas in Tahititan Village on Mamalou Drive. It is so sad to see it burned to the ground. I had many many childhood memories in that house.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Deer camp cabin. 

From the beginning to completely walled in. This was built in about 4 weekends. A little finish out on the outside then we will finish the inside. carpet, countertops, and beds. 

Then my beautiful lady. LOL! (this is what she looks like most of the time.):wink:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)Serious washers at Fall on the Frio
2)Almost to Garner(hwy83)
3)I C U
4)Local Garner Resident
5)Greening up...thank you Lord for the rain


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Everyones Children having fun at the lease

Paige with a nice flounder 10/12

Future corky eater, released unharmed

My Boat on Lake Livingston


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranch just West of Gustine on 36...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Beach pics from September




























Took my boy fishing monday along the ICW. Caught a handfull of small sand trout, kept him busy all afternoon. This black drum was the only one willing to pose for the camera










Last week was his BD. BD icecream with his sister:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Colorado Gold - From somewhere near Buena Vista


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

The rain was in WGB last weekend


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Sunrise before dove hunt.

Tater shooting skeet


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pics from this past weekend...

my clients great Blackbuck
Rain
Can't hang with the big boys at KLVR
Can't hang with the big boys at KLVR part 2 (sunday morning, 11:30am)
New Ranch pets


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

*A few more of my dog Roxy*

Being a "goldendoodle" (cross b/w golden retriever and poodle), many lab enthusiasts look down their noses at the "designer dog". She overheard and tried her best to become a chocolate lab by rolling in an East Bernard mud hole.



















And a few of her after I told her that jealousy was not very becoming of her...these are from last weekend. She's 100% on 49 birds for the season so far.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*Moody Gardens*

Had a great time at the Rainforest and Aquarium.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Scrubs


why does the room tile not line up with the hallway tile?

:biggrin:


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My baby boy and his homecoming date.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

J it looks like it just drops off there creating this illusion of not lining up


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My NEW and improved fly quiver. She's perty.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Some new, some old.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*A few randoms*

All of the groomsmen's boots lined up before my buddies wedding.
My son at his 6 month check up.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Rain is a good thang


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Went to the Home and Garden Show in SA a couple of weeks ago. I found my pool table! It's the 2coolest pool table I've ever seen!

We had a major fire in downtown SA a few weeks ago. The building was from the 1800's. Sad to see it go. The fire was so intense it damged several floors of the Riverview Tower office building next door. Snapped the pics from the roof of the Municipal Plaza Building across the street.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well its a early lunch.. Just got in to the office after passing the tollbooth fatality crash. Prayers out to their families

What can brown do for you ? 

.45 at 45 ft:cheers: rapid fire

Feech in a bag ( Yum ) with a CousCous Veggie /Fruit Salad ) 

My try at Huevos rancheros

Asian Grilled Chicken with a yogurt sauce

Wild Boar Ribs - Hot Dam - Out of sight..


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My first red in a kayak. Sad to say how many trips and years it took for me to get one. Being short and kayaking doesn't mix well.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Drundel said:


> My first red in a kayak. Sad to say how many trips and years it took for me to get one. Being short and kayaking doesn't mix well.


Congrats cool pics


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Mess of trout
Me and my lil angel
Awsome beach conditions


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Potlicked a few from the girls weekend at the creek last week! :biggrin:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Spring break


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few from Florida


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Had to show off the birthday present my 18 yr. old daughter made for me


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

a few more


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

last ones


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

few more hours at the lab and im on my way for a 3 day lake amistad fly fishing trip.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*A look back....*

at the offshore fishing on board Shredded Evidence.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Homecoming Pics*

1. Hallee with a boy from school (I was not thrilled about this pic when I got it)
2. Paris and her friend


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Yep...with sponsons! :smile:
> 
> Cool collections Jay!
> 
> Pics of what I thought was a mine on Sargent beach some years back...I put it on a log and called the Matagorda Sheriff! We had to leave so I told them where it was. When I called later nobody knew anything about it but 3 days later it was gone from the log and there were duty boot and 4-wheeler tracks all over the place! :biggrin:


what is that??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> what is that??


The second pic is of an anti personnel mine I found online that looked just like the one I found on the beach! Weighed roughly 35 pounds!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I nearly choked when I saw this....


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> The second pic is of an anti personnel mine I found online that looked just like the one I found on the beach! Weighed roughly 35 pounds!


very cool. its a shame of what prob happened to it though


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> very cool. its a shame of what prob happened to it though


I think it was somehow washed up from Ike! There wouldn't be anything left of it had it been placed there for more than a few years! So it had to have been under water for some time before it washed up!

Were it not for the pics I took...it never happened! :biggrin:

These are pics of various garbage we pick up on the beach...from Mesco and Cuba! And lots of old line that tangles, cuts the feet off our birds and kills our fish! And some good crab traps! :smile:


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Spent a few days fishing w/ my brother in Galveston. Fried blue crab, grilled flounder, add couple lbs boiled shrimp and call it a successful trip!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> The rain was in WGB last weekend


AMEN!!!! Great to see a college graduate get it right. Green to you!!

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=428399&stc=1&d=1318598497


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Figured i would throw this in.
Catfish at the zoo


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Getting the "Lesli Parke" settled into her new home in Biloxi, MS


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Comal River bass
Bridgeland (NW Houston) bass
Cabo rat
Cabo Real #15
A couple of parrotheads
A cute baby girl
Cabo tuna
Cabo troll


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday morning 

Wed morning foggy party


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

couple random pics I have taken over time


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I nearly choked when I saw this....


X2........................................................


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LUISJG said:


> X2........................................................


right click>Ad Block Plus: Block image

If only it were that easy to get him out of the White House


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

Is it me, or are both the birds and the sun "smiling" in the pic in post #53?


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

k_see900 said:


> Is it me, or are both the birds and the sun "smiling" in the pic in post #53?


 Your not the only one.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Catch
Picture
Release

There sure was a lot of them today, my arms are tired.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

k_see900 said:


> Is it me, or are both the birds and the sun "smiling" in the pic in post #53?


yes and thats a actual non photoshop pic. pretty crazy huh


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

1985.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Food plots are coming up


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Troutslayer, the picture with the cat and squirrel was totally unexpected!! I got a real good laugh on that one!! Pictures are great!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jeffscout said:


> Being a "goldendoodle" (cross b/w golden retriever and poodle), many lab enthusiasts look down their noses at the "designer dog". She overheard and tried her best to become a chocolate lab by rolling in an East Bernard mud hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Gary, That is so sweet. WoW! 

Did you get it complete or built it from the fuel frame, up?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

twoZJs said:


> Gary, That is so sweet. WoW!
> 
> Did you get it complete or built it from the fuel frame, up?


Thanks! 

I bought it complete and added a few doo-dads. Had it for 10 days.


----------

